# Keeper gallon guide



## Krys

(PLEASE MAKE THIS A STICKY!)

If you're like me, you like the simplicity of those plastic keepers, but hate that they don't tell you how many gallons of water they hold.

So I did the math on the three brands I usually see in the stores, and here's what it comes out to:

PETCO BRAND - PET KEEPERS
==========================
LARGE 14.5" L X 8.75" W X 9.75" H ------------------------- 3.3 U.S. gallons
MEDIUM 11.75" L X 7.75" W X 8" H ---------------------------- 2 U.S. gallons


LEE'S KRITTER KEEPERS
==========================
RECTANGLE XLARGE 15.9 x 9.4 x 12.5 inches ---------------------------- 5.1 U.S. gallons
RECTANGLE LARGE 14.5 x 8.8 x 9.6 inches ------------------------------ 3.3 U.S. gallons
RECTANGLE MEDIUM 11.9 x 7.8 x 8.1 inches ------------------------------ 2 U.S. gallons
ROUND LARGE 10.2 x 11.2 inches ----------------------------------------- 3 U.S. gallons


ALL LIVING THINGS CRITTER TOTES
==========================
LARGE 14.5 L x 8.6 W x 9.6 H ------------------------------ 3.2 U.S. gallons
MEDIUM 11.75 L x 7.6 W x 8 H ------------------------------ 2 U.S. gallons


I only posted the ones that carry 2+ gallons, so if yours isn't listed, it's probably a good idea to upgrade!

If you know any other brands that I didn't list, let me know and I'll check them out and post them here.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good info.


----------



## ArcticRain

Very cool guide! I wish that I would have bought a Critter Keeper as my first tank! Would have saved me $20!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Great! I like the look of the Critter Keepers.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Thank you for making this sticky! It must be really helpful to a lot of new members!


----------



## agent89201

Oh this is very helpful. I always thought mine held 2.5 gallons but it's really 2 gallons. Thanks!


----------



## GamerGuy

I was nervous about switching to a critter keeper, but Ray seems to like it. I especially like it because it has it's own light and filter, and I found a little disk heater that I could fit in it easily.

What I was disappointed in was actually the aquarium sand I purchased seperately... It took forever to settle out, smelled horrible, and discolored Ray's lips and fins. I'll never buy it again.


----------



## Tikibirds

Well that explains why the decorations I had in one petco keeper didn't fit when I moved the betta to a different one..though I was going a little nuts there for a minute. I thought they were all the same size :shock:


----------



## rawscientist

I have a question. How many gallons would you recommend for a perfect home for a just one Betta no other fish around?
2.5 gallons(aka aprox 10 litres) is it too much or enough? I don't wanna keep my fishy in a bowl T_T


----------



## ArcticRain

The 3 gallon Petco keeper is the perfect size for a betta! But, to answers your question a 2.5 gallon is a good size. A little small, but definitely not to big! I prefer to keep my bettas in 5 gallons. Though I do have one of my bettas in a 2.5!


----------



## HatsuneMiku

i've researched these containers before .. and i've found that the measurements on the little insert paper things are the measurements of the widest point which includes the lid that protrudes .. and since the containers are not exactly 90deg angles and they are trapezoidal shaped .. therefore if your trying to calculate the volume based on the dimensions given form the paper insert you'll find that it actually holds less then what is calculated ..

to get an more accurate reading of volume you have to measure the lengths from the inside of the plastic not the outside .. and then use this http://www.onlineconversion.com/object_volume_trapezoid.htm


----------



## newarkhiphop

Good info

about the petco pet keeper there are 4 kind apparently , 

http://www.petco.com/product/12031/Petco-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx

i have one i believe its the "small" 9.13" L X 6" W X 6.12" H , which contains about 1 gallon of water, 

Omelet my yellow delta tail (petco rescue) is in that one with a heater small amount of gravel and one plastic plant, he seems to like enough










i think the heater i have for this one is perfect for these types of keepers, it the hydor 7.5w and it does a really good job of keep the water between 77-81 degrees even on very cold days. 

I do a full water change every 3 days, he is do for one tommorow


----------



## Marlboroack

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blueridge

Very helpful! Thanks for making it a sticky!


----------



## furubafan3

*The round kritter keeper is smaller*

Hello! I unfortuantley ordered a large round kritter keeper hoping it was 3 gallons but after looking carefully at my order, the fine print said it was 1.5 gallons. I already spent my money. I'm a little worried.


----------



## bettalover2000

I noticed that this site http://www.firsttankguide.net/calculator.php says that the large all living things is 5 gallons.


----------



## Geomancer

rawscientist said:


> I have a question. How many gallons would you recommend for a perfect home for a just one Betta no other fish around?
> 2.5 gallons(aka aprox 10 litres) is it too much or enough? I don't wanna keep my fishy in a bowl T_T


5+ Gallons.

Yeah, I'm sure a bunch of people will say otherwise.

However, I would just ask you to consider this. The question really is, what is the minimum to keep alive, and what is the minimum to keep them happy and live long lives. As I'm sure you can guess, those are two different things.

You can keep a human alive in a closet for many decades, giving them a plate of food 3 times a day and emptying their chamber pot daily. They can even show signs of happiness and affection. But would they live as happy of a life as a person with a 1 bedroom apartment? Or a 3 bedroom house? Or a 10 bedroom mansion


----------



## freemike

The petco brand keepers have their gallon capacity on the cards. The medium is 1.75 gallons. I've been using them with a 2 gallon heater and everything is working out fine and the fish seem to be recovering.


----------



## iceyrose

With a 5 gallon tank with about4.5 gallon a heater & a filter system what's the best option for changing water out?


----------



## iceyrose

Was thinking maby 25% 2x a week or 50% once a week? Also going to pick up some test kits to check out for cycling...any reccomendations? Also I have been thinking about picking up live plants that are moderit to low mantence any reccomendations...tank is near window with curtain so I try to give neacco some sun light...not to much.


----------



## newarkhiphop

iceyrose said:


> With a 5 gallon tank with about4.5 gallon a heater & a filter system what's the best option for changing water out?


50% once a week sounds about right


----------



## iceyrose

This is a helpfull tread....id love to see a guide for tank changes based on the size of the tank and filter system....also the reccomended for meds & salts.


----------



## newarkhiphop

IMO for multiple bettas and small space or apartment , keepers are the way to


----------



## jasonh

this is very interesting. what do you guys do about heaters and filters? do you cut holes in the lid? i'd like to use a clip on filter with it http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A286-Ma...-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1332897454&sr=1-1-fkmr0

is that possible to rig up?


----------



## Micho

jasonh said:


> this is very interesting. what do you guys do about heaters and filters? do you cut holes in the lid? i'd like to use a clip on filter with it http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A286-Ma...-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1332897454&sr=1-1-fkmr0
> 
> is that possible to rig up?


I'd say that the current would be too much for the Betta, finding a filter under 5 gallons is pretty hard unless it came with the tank itself. Even then those filters are pretty harsh with their strong currents.

You'd have to do almost the same amount of water changes anyways with or without a filter in a Kritter Keeper. 

Heater, just go with a Elite Submersible 25w Pre-set Heater. Or any other heater that's pre-set and around 25w.


----------



## kfryman

Filters for under 5 gallons or 5 gallons I would recommend the Marinara slim series, they have adjustable flow, the pump is also in the tank with a pre filter sponge. It is actually nice, I have it in my shrimp tank and has more media then the filter that came with my 5 gallon.


----------



## iceyrose

There's a few products avilable for 1-3 gallon tanks just gotta study the web & local pet store....


----------



## djembekah

i put a tetra 3i in mine  as for the heater i ended up having to cut a corner off the lid


----------



## jasonh

kfryman said:


> Filters for under 5 gallons or 5 gallons I would recommend the Marinara slim series, they have adjustable flow, the pump is also in the tank with a pre filter sponge. It is actually nice, I have it in my shrimp tank and has more media then the filter that came with my 5 gallon.



yeah that's the one i linked. so if i got a critter keeper with this type of clip on filter is it easy to cut the lid or would this require some dremeling?


----------



## djembekah

i used a hand saw to cut the lid. the plastic is tougher than it looks, lol


----------



## joyfish

I am glad newarkhiphop put a picture in as I saw one when I last was in to buy supplies for fish. Grand daughter had one that she kept a hermit crab in, LOL. Of course I did not know until I started reading here that a fish should be covered either. I was just lucky years ago that mine did not jump out. I may have solved one of my problems as these look affordable. I hope they have some in larger than the one I saw before tho.


----------



## newarkhiphop

jasonh said:


> this is very interesting. what do you guys do about heaters and filters? do you cut holes in the lid? i'd like to use a clip on filter with it http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A286-Ma...-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1332897454&sr=1-1-fkmr0
> 
> is that possible to rig up?


i use a hydor 7.5 for a heater, and honestly anything from 1-3 gallons keep its just better to do water changes twice a week


----------



## teeneythebetta

Nice! But I never would put my betta in anything less than a 5 gal...

She's in a 10 gal with 2 nerite snails.


----------

